# 22 year old pony to buy or not??



## mailme1918 (25 April 2013)

hello , I ve recently taken on a 22 year old welsh cob on lwvtb proberly through pity more than anything but shes so loving and just she pulled on my heart strings big time.
ok about me I used to ride when I was a teen had a few loan horses and thn moved to riding the naughty ones no body wanted to ride, after a 10 year break a husband and 2 kids ive returned to the saddle part loaning but then this mare kinda found me and after going to see her a few times and a a brief ride I took the loan on
she s been living ina field andhas been open stabled so comes in and goes outa s she pleases, her owner a non horsey person had her for his wife to plod around the field on bt now to ill health for the past 2 years shes just been left 
shes been living off what grass there was and the occasional feel o fmollychaff  onces every so often no hay accept maybe a bit I winter. 
I ve just put her on molly chaff and 16 plus mix and a supplement powder (can think of the name!) plus hay which she does nt seem to be touching
I ve been spending time with her grooming and genrally bonding
shes seems depressed but likes attention. 
ive had the farrier out to trim her feet and wormed her yesterday. I ve been on to the vets to see about a check up and dental check although the owner says she would nt have the gag in her mouth last time so had no dental work as he would nt pay for sedation so this is a big issue for me so far

I have no experience with older horses but just want to give this old mare a happy life I ideally want her as a happy hacker 2 possibly 3 times a week and maybe a bit of a lead rein for my elderst son whos 6. 
im keeping her on the land where she is now. 
I know im taking a risk with an older pony but with the right love and attention do you think I could make some thing of her or do you think im wasting my time and should walk away . I have her on loan with view to buy in 3 months ?? 
advice and support appreciated. thanks


----------



## SillyMare (25 April 2013)

If she is in good health now, you are prepared to potentially make a difficult decision at some point and the price is low enough then maybe.

If however you don't think you or your family could survive the potential heartache then sadly I would steer clear. Admittedly no horse at any age comes with a guarantee of future health but at that age the chances of problems get pretty high (there is a reason they are difficult / expensive to insure above their teens).

If she is a cob type and in generally good health though you could get 10 more years of light work.


----------



## Amymay (25 April 2013)

I'd buy her. I would also do it now, and not in three months.


----------



## mailme1918 (25 April 2013)

she seems in good health .. a little under weight but im sorting that, I am going to get a vet out to check also , but this is all costing more than what id be buying her for
I just thought that buying an older horse would be easier than a youngster that needs lots of exersizing and experience my aim is to pass her to my son as a lead rein in about 12-18 months and get some thing else for me 
I just feel so sorry for her and think she has plenty to give I know her right leg gets a tad stiff if stood to long that is why I would like to keep her open stabled then she can move about as she wishes
im hoping once she gets used to having attention on a daily basis and the right feed she,ll bounce back she is so layed back and after not being ridden for 8-9 months did nt bat an eyelid when I tacked her up and had a gental ride on her on my second visit to her
I have nt ridden her since as I want to gain trust and a bond and gain a little weight although she has a belly shes quite thin on top so was thinking lunging for short periods to bring her back ?


----------



## mailme1918 (25 April 2013)

amymay said:



			I'd buy her. I would also do it now, and not in three months.
		
Click to expand...

hello ... dont you think I should loan first? 
also this is also a test for me as I work part time have just started a diploma, and have 2 young children my life is hectic so I wanted to see how I manage at the moment I have the full 6 acres and 3 stables to myself and a paddock so im kinda on my own maybe eventually some one may move on and we can help each other at the moment its a 7 day commitment even though the horse is nt used to a 7 day human contact more like a 7 day drive past the field thing!


----------



## Amymay (25 April 2013)

Personally no.  If you can commit to her for three months, then I wouldn't wait to go ahead with the purchase. As you say, you have quite a bit of money to spend on her by the sounds of it.  Better to spend it on your horse, rather than someone else's.

Does she have company?


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 April 2013)

She sounds lovely. If she is a bit stiff due to age related changes i would steer away from lunging her. I am not a great fan of lunging - it's too easy to do it wrong and have an adverse affect on the horse. Long reining is much gentler and more fun imo. You can simulate ridden work through long reins and go for walks rather than round and round in circles which may affect her stiff joints.
A vet/dentist doesn't necessarily need to use a gag if the teeth only need a little attention and filing.

Good luck with her.


----------



## mailme1918 (25 April 2013)

nope she is alone which is so sad too 
gosh I could cry for her but I think she s used to it but as there is a spare stable there is room for another one to come on which im looking into not for me but see if a friend wants to come on


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 April 2013)

mailme1918 said:



			nope she is alone which is so sad too 
gosh I could cry for her but I think she s used to it but as there is a spare stable there is room for another one to come on which im looking into not for me but see if a friend wants to come on
		
Click to expand...

If you can have a friend's horse at the land then at least you can share chores and cover for each other - it's never easy when you have young children and good to have a back up.


----------



## mailme1918 (25 April 2013)

yes that's what im hoping for. 
I know the owner has nt ever taken her out on hacks or anything so im gonna see whats shes like on roads ect need to sort insurance out first and gain trust
according to the owner her previous owner rode her out and had her for any years so hopfully all she needs is love and attention and I just need a bit of support im so scared of taking on to much than I can chew and letting this poor old girl down... but one thing for sure If I dont buy her for personal reasons I will make sure she is cared for until the right owner comes along im going to make a diary with lots of pictures of her progress  hopfully it wont come to that though


----------



## Pink_Lady (25 April 2013)

Got to say I agree with Amymay - if you like spending time with her and are keen to do the right things for her, far better to spend money on your own horse than someone else's.  

With the right care and exercise regime you could have a lovely enjoyable time with her.

Good luck


----------



## mailme1918 (25 April 2013)

I only got her in Tuesday im scared to buy now incase after a vet has been he says some thing like... she needs retiring and is not ridable and needs X amount of medicine! 
im usually a terrible impulse buyer and I think I will buy her but I need to be sure and sensible


----------



## Amymay (25 April 2013)

mailme1918 said:



			I only got her in Tuesday im scared to buy now incase after a vet has been he says some thing like... she needs retiring and is not ridable and needs X amount of medicine! 
im usually a terrible impulse buyer and I think I will buy her but I need to be sure and sensible
		
Click to expand...

Well have the vet look at her, give his opinion and go from there.  If he gives the all clear, then go straight ahead with the purchase.

Good luck, and let us know how you get on.


----------



## hnmisty (25 April 2013)

We thought my pony was 17 when we first got her. I traced an old owner and found that she was actually 23ish. Had two fab years on her galavanting all over the place before I grew out of her. Aged 35 we would go for gentle strolls and she would take off with me still (albeit a bit slower than in her "younger" years). 

We didn't bother with insurance for her (had 3rd party liability through the Pony Club and then the BHS) as insurance would pretty much only cover being PTS. Since my dad is a vet, when the time came, he did that. Wouldn't have ever put her through an operation at that age even if I had been covered for it. 

Golden oldies make fab friends, and can give you years of fun


----------



## mailme1918 (25 April 2013)

hnmisty said:



			We thought my pony was 17 when we first got her. I traced an old owner and found that she was actually 23ish. Had two fab years on her galavanting all over the place before I grew out of her. Aged 35 we would go for gentle strolls and she would take off with me still (albeit a bit slower than in her "younger" years). 

We didn't bother with insurance for her (had 3rd party liability through the Pony Club and then the BHS) as insurance would pretty much only cover being PTS. Since my dad is a vet, when the time came, he did that. Wouldn't have ever put her through an operation at that age even if I had been covered for it. 

Golden oldies make fab friends, and can give you years of fun 

Click to expand...

thankyou im just really nervous of buying my first horse for her to become poorly and me stuck with bill after bill. 
I ve had a lot of negative feedback of some people not of here but people I know saying she,ll be a money pit ect but I honestly think she deserves some love today when I went up I shouted her she came trotting over to greet me which is lovely I think im just scared of getting it wrong
I gave notice today on the part shire I part loan and have had lots of tears today cause im gonna miss him so much,
I know im not the most experienced horsey person but everyone starts some where, eh! I will try and upload some pics as I would like some feed back on her weight and general condition


----------



## mailme1918 (25 April 2013)

http://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a529/tember18/IMG-20130424-WA0005_zpsb578a220.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (25 April 2013)

I have a 22yr old welsh x and he has more zazz than my 6yr old welshXdales lol


----------



## Elsiecat (25 April 2013)

Heres the picture for you OP 








I really hope you find some company for her. Perhaps someone on here is local and has a low maintenence friend you could loan off them?
I'd buy her personally, OP. Pay a nominal amount eg £50 pounds.
She sounds like she needs a lot of money and time sorting out and I personally wouldn't want to do that on a horse that wasn't my own 

I am looking after a 22 year old horse at the moment and he's got plenty of life left in him. He's full of beans. Ok, I wouldn't fly around a jump course with him but for hacking and showing he'd be ideal.


----------



## mailme1918 (25 April 2013)

http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/tember18/media/IMG-20130424-WA0005_zpsb578a220.jpg.html]





[/URL]


----------



## cptrayes (25 April 2013)

Just a quick point that although she is obviously worth something to you, in the current market this little mare is not actually worth anything, especially if her passport has been marked as not for human consumption.  I know you will probably pay what you have to now that you have taken her on and love her, but I hope that you can bargain the current owner down to a very small sum. Most people would be looking to try to give away a horse as old as her in her current condition, not sell it. 

You sound like you will care for her so well, and I really wish you luck.


----------



## mailme1918 (25 April 2013)

what does op mean ?
also what di you think of her condition thin? 
he wants £100 for her and £150 for tack and all accessories 
im nervous about getting a dentist out as her owner says she wont have a gag in and I don't want her sedated really but saying that he also said she wont lift her back feet but was fine for the farrier a but reluctant with her right but I think she may have a bit or arthritis hence the reason ive put her on suppiments
I only want her for hacking really x


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (25 April 2013)

I would offer the 150 for her stuff and that's it personally. OP means original poster IE you lol


----------



## mailme1918 (25 April 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


I doubt he,ll drop in price now as that's what we agreed on I may go in a £200 for her and tack .


----------



## Elsiecat (25 April 2013)

mailme1918 said:



			what does op mean ?
also what di you think of her condition thin? 
he wants £100 for her and £150 for tack and all accessories 
im nervous about getting a dentist out as her owner says she wont have a gag in and I don't want her sedated really but saying that he also said she wont lift her back feet but was fine for the farrier a but reluctant with her right but I think she may have a bit or arthritis hence the reason ive put her on suppiments
I only want her for hacking really x
		
Click to expand...

I'd give him 100 pounds inc tack maximum. 
I sold a 8yo pony last year inc. tack and rugs for £380 as she had no showing history. I can't understand how he is asking for that price for an elderly horse in need of lots of TLC. 
Saying that, she's your girl and if you're happy to part with that then do so. Put saying that I doubt the saddle will have been fitted so you may end up starting from scratch with the tack anyway! Although you could always sell tack on if ill-fitting for her.

Sorry, I may have missed it, but why do you need her sedating for the dentist?


----------



## mailme1918 (25 April 2013)

the owner said that when the vet tried to check her teeth she would nt have the gag in so they said she needing sedating but the owner did nt want to spend and thought they were just making money out of him so never did anything about it. 

oh god what am I doing im being diddled on are,nt I!!! but ive accepted the loan now and feel like I cant start dropping in price 
the only thing I can think of doing is asking him to drop the price if I pay for dental but as harsh as it sounds I want to make sure she can be ridden out as he has only ridden her around the field occasionally last year


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 April 2013)

If she's the right pony for you, don't lose her over £50 which is a drop in the ocean compared to the costs of looking after a pony.


----------



## Elsiecat (25 April 2013)

mailme1918 said:



			the owner said that when the vet tried to check her teeth she would nt have the gag in so they said she needing sedating but the owner did nt want to spend and thought they were just making money out of him so never did anything about it. 

oh god what am I doing im being diddled on are,nt I!!! but ive accepted the loan now and feel like I cant start dropping in price 
the only thing I can think of doing is asking him to drop the price if I pay for dental but as harsh as it sounds I want to make sure she can be ridden out as he has only ridden her around the field occasionally last year
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you find out cost of things that should already have been done that may have not been? eg. teeth, feet, vaccinations, worming etc. Anything that is really overdue. Work out the total cost. Explain to him that you are going to have to do a big pay out to get her up to date on everything that should have been sorted previously and ask him if he'd drop the price?


----------



## SillyMare (26 April 2013)

Faracat said:



			If she's the right pony for you, don't lose her over £50 which is a drop in the ocean compared to the costs of looking after a pony. 

Click to expand...

This.

I wouldn't loose sleep over it - those sums of money are nothing compared to the wider costs. If you love her and are prepared to deal with whatever the future holds for her then go for it.

She looks well enough in those pics.


----------



## s4sugar (26 April 2013)

Does she actually have a passport -some older horses still don't?


----------



## Amymay (26 April 2013)

Little mare looks ok actually - although she may feel differently when you get your hands on her.

Take a risk - buy the mare.


----------



## zigzag (26 April 2013)

Haven't seen you on her, but if that is you next to the pony, is she going to be a bit small for you?


----------



## Jools2345 (26 April 2013)

she looks good to me, i would not be rushing to put on weight at this time of yr, i am confused you agreed to take mare on loan wvtb, you agreed a price,you had seen the mare, now you are not sure if its a good price/the right thing to do-just buy the mare get her teeth done and away you go-she has done nothing wrong by the sounds of it you are just getting cold feet.
i agree the price is high but its what you agreed,


----------



## JanetGeorge (26 April 2013)

Get the teeth done - with sedation if needed.  Yes, there's always a risk of sedatng an older horse - but therisk of not doing its teeth is FAR higher!

I had a 35 year old pony here some years ago to look after until EMW had a place.  When it arrived it was skin and bone - but when the vet tried to put the gag on, it reared an struck out.  Vet WAS nervous about sedating it but my answer was - sedate it today - it has a chance, otherwise you'll be shooting it in a week!

The teeth were horrendous and he had ulcers n his cheeks!  Teeth done, the weight started to go back on and he lived another 7 years at the sanctuary before his heart started to give up and he was PTS.  The owner is either a rip-off merchant or doesn't live in the real world.  Try telling him you want her - but with the costs of sedating for teeth etc., you'd like to offer a little less - see what he says.  But the saving you'd make is probably not worth the risk of losing her - it sounds ike she's got into your heart already.


----------



## paulineh (26 April 2013)

Look beyond the wooly coat etc.  she looks nice and worth what he is asking .

I would get the vet to give her a MOT and then go from there. My own 24 year old is great and enjoys life.

Caring for the mare would be something that I would do. With a good bath and her summer coat she will look so different.

As for her teeth I would ask the vet about sedation. Caring for all her needs is so rewarding and knowing she is yours and what ever you do you would not have to be accountable to any one else (a horse on loan).

If you want your son to learn all about ponies then looking after a nice quiet pony would just be the thing.

I would buy her and give her the good home she needs.

As you say the mare found you. That to me means that you should have her.


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

Hi yes she is passported 
She ismeant to be 14.2 but I think she's more 13.2 do u think im to big? Im10 stone? ??


----------



## D66 (26 April 2013)

Why don't you pay what he wants but see if he will give you the use of the field for free for a year.  Also, negotiate a price for the use of the field before paying for the horse!


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

Hes only the care taker or the field.  And he wants £20 a week for stable and feild but my friend is at some private stable s up the road abd its £20 a week for feild stable hay and morning feed plus coz there's 3 others on there angel would have company and id have support if a day came when I couldn't get up ect


----------



## Taffieboy1 (26 April 2013)

I say just go for it, give what you agreed take the pony & get her to what you want her to be, older ponies are fine, I would deff take one on, in fact I did buy a 20 year old last year myself, at over the £1000 mark cos I fell for him.
If shes in your head & heart already, you will regret not taking her on, more than quibling on prices etc. Costs are always incurred when you get a horse, I always like to get them up to date with worming & teeth and a quick vet once over too x


----------



## Amymay (26 April 2013)

mailme1918 said:



			Hi yes she is passported 
She ismeant to be 14.2 but I think she's more 13.2 do u think im to big? Im10 stone? ??
		
Click to expand...

No she's around the 14.2 mark.


----------



## Taffieboy1 (26 April 2013)

No my boy is 14.2hh also, hes a Welsh x TB
Hes fine taking me, am 70Kgs


----------



## WelshD (26 April 2013)

I would have the vet check her then pay for her and move her to your friends place

Draw a line under it (after vet) or you could pay out for everything only to have the owner change his mind about selling or even up his price


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

Ok well I ve just been up abd had a lunge with her and she loved it qnd really came alive even did an excited rear n buck dod 5 mins on each rein and a gentle walk . Walked her back to the stable and shes limping and lifting her back right leg the one the owner said she had mild athritis n stiffness and dragging her back feet slightly I ve locked her out the feild for her to rest ... and also her pooh is slightly sloppy mainly grass do u think her being out all the time grazing on thia spring grass is to much should I start bringing her in?


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

amymay said:



			No she's around the 14.2 mark.
		
Click to expand...

I need to measure her really she does nt feel 14.2 at all I will add a oic of me on her for you to see im around 5ft 3


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## paulineh (26 April 2013)

You look fine on her. As for the lameness just see what the vets says.


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


this is my friend lunging her today


----------



## Amymay (26 April 2013)

As per another posters comments.  Far better to long rein her than lunge her.


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

paulineh said:



			You look fine on her. As for the lameness just see what the vets says.
		
Click to expand...

why has she gone lame though after one session of lunging?? 
ive locked her in for now she can come out of the stable but cant get on to grass as I don't want her getting her foot stuck in the mud if she is sore

do you think I should be giving her 24 hour turn out as she is used to it but my friend said with her pooh being a bit sloppy all grass she may be getting to much


----------



## Amymay (26 April 2013)

I think you probably need to get the vet to look at the mare to answer your questions regarding the lameness.


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

amymay said:



			As per another posters comments.  Far better to long rein her than lunge her.
		
Click to expand...

yes I think I will be trying that .to be honist ive never long reined never needed to im going back up in a hour to check her 
im hoping its just cause she is nt used to the work but only 5 mins each rein should nt cause that although she was very excited .. think more so cause of the attention she was like waaayyy haaaay look at meeee!! 
bless her she did so well too now this has cropped up!


----------



## RhaLoulou (26 April 2013)

I am a fan of oldies and have welsh section d mares 26 and 22 they are both still going strong and are ridden regularly BUT keeping older horses is more complicated and expensive, even as an experienced horse owner it is a learning curve, you will need to be ready do some research and spend more money on vets and feed and spend more time caring for her as an older horse, hope the vet gives you good news. Good luck!


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

ok what im gonna do is... see how she is in an hour if still dragging that back leg keep her in tonight to rest and see how she is tomorrow. after just speaking to the owner he thinks she was stiff and has pulled some thing I shall get the vet Monday if no change


----------



## Honey08 (26 April 2013)

My opinions-

You are not being ripped off at £150 incl tack and a three month trial.
She needs the lameness checking out.
She would probably be ok for gentle hacking but may not stand up to faster stuff.
I would take the three month trial, what harm can it do?
I would move her to the other yard where she will have company.
You need to bite the bullet re dentist and vets, rather than dither!


----------



## mirage (26 April 2013)

Good luck with her.She looks lovely and his lucky to have found you.

We bought knobberpony when she was 20 and someone who saw me looking at her ad told me to walk away as at that age she'd be a vet's bill waiting to happen.They were dead wrong,she is fit as a flea,hardy,and the perfect pony for us despite her quirks.Both my girls learnt a lot from her,there is nothing she can't do and she is a long way off retirement at the moment.I have promised she has a home for life with us and when the girls want a bigger or whizzier pony,I'll hack around on her.I'm a big fan of golden oldies.


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

Honey08 said:



			My opinions-

You are not being ripped off at £150 incl tack and a three month trial.
She needs the lameness checking out.
She would probably be ok for gentle hacking but may not stand up to faster stuff.
I would take the three month trial, what harm can it do?
I would move her to the other yard where she will have company.
You need to bite the bullet re dentist and vets, rather than dither!
		
Click to expand...

hi thanks 
im paying £25 a week  to loan her while on trial its not free plus im buying all her feed and bedding
Then its £250 for pony and tack...  my friend came up today and it appears her saddle does nt fit correctly I could get my arm right down the middle. so I need to look into that
i know i think i am dithering but i don't want to spend loads of my money on his horse for a vet to say shes no good for hacking ect then have to walk away with no pony and an empty bank.. 
the owner keeps trying to put me off the vet not because i think hes hiding anything but because he is the kinds bloke that thinks they want to make money all the time
i went to look around my friends yard today and was nt keen it was abit messy and angel would nt have all year turn out and to go in and out as she pleased and the stables where quite dark id hate her to be shut in a dark miserable stable all winter with only limited turn out when she is used to freely doing what she likes. so im looking into maybe seeing if someone could come on to my yard as there is 6 acres and 2 stables one of which is more like 2 knocked in to 1. 

i will be getting a vet up to check her over and also to go a dental check but as i ve only had her since Tuesday 23/4 im just trying to gain some advice of you more experienced horsey people 
after going lame an hour later she was walking normal just a slight stiffness in her back right leg. she also tends to turn that leg in when walking. 
i really have got a soft spot for this pony i don't know why shes nothing i usually even look at i like 15hh + cobs , fells and my loan horse was a part shire but she really has pulled my heart strings hopfully she is what im looking for cause if not i will be hunting down the best companion home in Lancashire. 
don't you wish horses came with a book of there life id love to know what this beautiful pony has been and done for the past 22 years


----------



## Brightbay (26 April 2013)

Here's a different way to think about it.

Imagine yourself in 6 months, having walked away and maybe looked for a younger or a different horse.

Are you sitting wondering what's happened to the little mare, and how does that make you feel?

If you don't feel too regretful, move on.  If you know you'd be gutted and worrying about her, take her on.

She looks like a very nice pony - even with a bit of arthritis, gentle hacking out in a straight line would most likely suit her fine, and would brighten her up a bit, getting out and seeing the world.  A situation with a few more horses would probably also cheer her up lots


----------



## Honey08 (26 April 2013)

Ah, well that changes things.

£100 per week is an incredible amount to loan a horse for.  I would want something that would take me round Badminton for that price!

£250 is too much for a pony that is basically stiff/lame with tack that doesn't fit.  

Anyone putting you off getting a vet to a lame horse they want to sell you is dodgy, however nice they come across.

You are being taken for a ride here.  The horse is worth a gamble for £100-150, but not for more.  Even cheap tack is going to cost a couple of hundred.

I would offer £150 without tack, and if he won't take it, end the loan and walk away.


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Ah, well that changes things.

£100 per week is an incredible amount to loan a horse for.  I would want something that would take me round Badminton for that price!

£250 is too much for a pony that is basically stiff/lame with tack that doesn't fit.  

Anyone putting you off getting a vet to a lame horse they want to sell you is dodgy, however nice they come across.

You are being taken for a ride here.  The horse is worth a gamble for £100-150, but not for more.  Even cheap tack is going to cost a couple of hundred.

I would offer £150 without tack, and if he won't take it, end the loan and walk away.
		
Click to expand...


£100 a month not week hes charging me £25 for loan of horse stable and field once i buy her it will be £20 for stable and field per week
he wants £100 for pony and £150 for tack her bridle is perfect but saddle although brand new looking and leather does not fit correctly. the other things like grooming kits buckets and nets r included too
what i ideally want from her is a happy hacker walk trot and occasional canter maybe 2-3 days a week for a couple of hours maybe? as there is lots of bridle paths near me so that's my aim


----------



## Honey08 (26 April 2013)

Sorry!  I'm writing this from abroad after a long flight, I'm obviously not on the ball!

Ok, so that sounds a bit better.  I would still take her to the other yard with company if you buy her.  Is there anyone experienced around (a local instructor or a yard owner perhaps?) who could come and look over her when she is stiff, give you an opinion without the vet?

I would buy her without the tack for £100, you could get buckets and grooming kit for next to nothing anyway, bridles aren't much (ebay has good bargains), then get a cheap second hand saddle fitted - it may cost you a bit more, but at least you'd know it was comfy for the horse..

I would still be worried about her going lame though, even if only for an hour post riding, it still suggests something may be wrong and she may get worse after more regular exercise (she could get better too), you really need to know a bit more to be safe - hence asking someone else..


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

yes i know a few horsey people and the lady a part loaned the part shire off is coming over next week her daughter is a riding instructor and they are noth very well experienced so they could help me. im just looking on my local vets to maybe get her on a pet plan which included health checks dental checks and rasping feed advice worm count ect 

when i went up to give her some tea there was no head in the leg but the owner says she s always had stiffness in it you can tell she drags it as with looking at her hoof 
he was happily back out in the field tonight grazing when my friend drove up . 
tomorrow im going to walk her round the paddock on the lead rope and see how she goes. 
i soo hope this is just cause shes is nt used to it as in the 4 days i ve been caring for her its cost me £170  for the loan, feed , and bed, a sore back from her not being mucked out in a long time 35+ wheel barrows and 2 days.. and a lot of worrying and sleepless nights.


----------



## Mince Pie (26 April 2013)

I am going to stick my neck out here and say that she doesn't need feeding up. The lameness may well be arthritis at her age so circles are a no-no but slow gentle hacking should be fine - pick your ground though, nothing to deep or boggy.
I'd keep with the yard you are on but really make an effort to find her a friend. Also try and find someone experienced so they can help you as you sound quite novicey? Bear in mind that you will need to source hay/feed/bedding etc. Also from the sounds of the guy I would ask about who is responsible for maintenance 

ETA: at her age I doubt you will get insurance for any vets bills resulting from illness - only those resulting from accident, so please make sure you can afford any bills that may arise.


----------



## mailme1918 (26 April 2013)

ive put her on hard feed mostly for suppliments. 
to be completely honest this had all happened fast she kinds found me and ive been sucked in.. through pity and hope that she would be an ideal first pony
yes im a novice at owning only ever part loaned due to work and kids
im not well off but comfortable and this is why im trying to make the right decision.


----------



## Mince Pie (26 April 2013)

Id suggest trying to put £100-200 aside pcm towards any vet bills just to be safe


----------



## Highlands (26 April 2013)

Get check out and buy! Pay what the bridle is worth (£20) and if I was you get a synthetic saddle fitted or a treeless ( not my thing) and enjoy! Build her work up slowly, ride her regularly and find a small Shetland or something . Good luck!


----------



## Gloi (27 April 2013)

I have a 24 year old pony who is fit as a flea and will go all day 
However there are a lot of warning bells ringing here. I think the owner is taking you for a ride expecting you to pay that amount for an unsound old pony when people can't give them away at the moment. 
I would definitely have the vet out to her to check out the lameness and to do her teeth if you are going to be keeping her but if the vet considers her unsound with arthritis she may always have to be kept on bute or similar and may deteriorate to the point where you can't ride her, if she is actually sound enough to be ridden now.
Before even paying for the vet I would try and find a knowledgeable person who is from somewhere other than the yard she is on to take a good look at her and give you an impartial assessment. I know you like her but if you are going to get a pony you want one that will be fun to own not one that will just be a drain on the finances. (edit. I just noticed you were getting somebody over, do take their advice and don't let your heart rule your head too much)
If you need third part insurance join the BHS, you are very unlikely to get insurance for vets bills for her.


----------



## EstherYoung (27 April 2013)

You don't have to get a full vetting to get a vet's opinion. For a relatively small amount of money, if you can find a pragmatic vet, they will give you an opinion on how advanced her arthritis and other age related issues are. You can then make a decision based on facts.

Don't pay money on a saddle that doesn't fit.

Nb I haven't lunged my old boy (now 27) for years. It's the one thing he can't cope with very well any more.


----------



## mailme1918 (2 May 2013)

hi everyone just an update on Angel.
so I ve had a professional freelance instructor up today who knew angel previously she cannot believe how much weight and condition angel has lost now her coat is coming off shes looking thinner and thinner hip bones ribs this is because she has nt been fed anything accept grass and has lived out unrugged her autritis had got worst as he stopped the suppliments when he stopped riding her. 
she has had rain scald that is healing ok due to being unrugged I know some people don't rug but at 22 she needed it .
I ve been advised to get her weight on her and no riding just walking in hand to loosen her joints and build muscle
she walks fine on grass but as soon as concrete she struggles this is either her arthritis or a bit foot sore from being trimmed after not being trimmed for a long time
so agin angel may be able to hack in the future but maybe be able to walk on hard ground which means riding in the field only
I ve been advised that this is going to be a long process 6months+ 
the owner has been made aware of all of this including the need for a dentist
the out come!!  ive been offered angel FREE but instead on £100 but her still wants £150 for tack
or I can continue the loan at half price! 
or walk away.. 
im so confused after measuring her shes turned out to be 13hh but instructor said once she s built up that is fine for me
so what do I do? its a huge gamble but im scared to walk away and her end up being left out in the field alone again and unfed and cared for or do I take her and hope that I can do something with her I just don't want to be left with a pony that  cannot be ridden as thins is not why I got involved with angel I know I need to thing with me head and not my heart but its so hard im scared she ll end up being sold to some one who will decide they don't want her then send her to auction and end up with the meat man.
if I do take her I may end up in debt up to my eye balls with a pony I cant do anything with.


----------



## hnmisty (2 May 2013)

If you've been offered her for free, I'd take her. Tell the owner to keep his badly fitting tack, if her saddle doesn't fit then why buy it? Get one fitted by a decent saddler, it will save all sorts of problems cropping up later.

Tbh, if you get her, and it turns out she's going to cost you a fortune in vets bills (and you can't afford to pay), then it may be controversial, but I'd consider having her PTS. It would be the most responsible thing to do in the situation, and you would've given and old girl months/years of love in her final days. Both my ponies ended their days with me, but I know what happened to them, and I know they weren't left to suffer at the end. I wouldn't change that for anything. 

If her teeth are in bad condition, then that will help explain why she has lost so much condition. Get her teeth seen to, and you will see an improvement. 

If you can accept that all you will be able to do with her is go for nice plods around the lane (and maybe only for the next year or two, before you end up with a retired horse) then do it.


----------



## Tammytoo (3 May 2013)

hnmisty said:



			If you've been offered her for free, I'd take her. Tell the owner to keep his badly fitting tack, if her saddle doesn't fit then why buy it? Get one fitted by a decent saddler, it will save all sorts of problems cropping up later.

If her teeth are in bad condition, then that will help explain why she has lost so much condition. Get her teeth seen to, and you will see an improvement. 

If you can accept that all you will be able to do with her is go for nice plods around the lane (and maybe only for the next year or two, before you end up with a retired horse) then do it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.  Your instructor who knew her in the past will be able to kep you on the straight and narrow.  Most feed companies have nutritionists who will give you free feeding advice if you ring them.  Allan and Page have a great range of fibre based feeds for oldies and laminitics.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Amymay (3 May 2013)

You've been offered her for free - take her.

How did you get on with the vet assessment of her?


----------



## squidsin (3 May 2013)

God it's a tough one. My head says to tell you 'don't take her' - which is a load of cobblers because I definitely WOULD take her! Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Honey08 (3 May 2013)

Looking at it from a head point of view, you aren't going to be able to ride her for quite a while, and even then it may not be that often or as fast as you wanted.  She may take a fair bit of money to fatten and fitten her.  She may not come right.

From the other side, your instructor thinks she will come back.  When the grass gets going she may come back quicker than you think.  She is free.

I would be inclined to take a chance, but I already have horses to ride and my own land, so its different for you.  You could take her for the summer, see how she goes on and make a decision in winter if to PTS or carry on - if you could go through that..  You're probably right that the farmer would just leave her as she is if you don't buy her.  

She is more of a charity rescue type horse with a possibility rather than the first pony to ride that you wanted..  Difficult one.

What area are you in?


----------



## mandwhy (4 May 2013)

I think you will regret it if you walk away now. You're involved and I think you know this pony deserves your help - it doesn't sound like she'll get it anywhere else and she doesn't even have any other horses nearby bless her. 

Agree with previous comment that if she ends up having a lot of medical issues in the long run then you can have her put to sleep. I know it sounds harsh and you might find it upsetting to think about but it is something you need to have in mind with an oldie. 

Glad she is now free, sounds like a long haul ahead but to be honest it can be great to have that non riding period when you first get to know a horse. Great for bonding and time to save for a saddle! Don't buy ill fitting tack, you can get a second hand synthetic fitted. This owner is lucky really, he is not doing right by this horse and now he has someone prepared to take the problem off his hands, once you take her he won't be paying out for bedding and obviously no mucking out. Responsibility gone! 

Even if you don't take her on, try to find a way to make her life better. You could buy another horse and keep it at this place (the setup does sound pretty good with turnout etc) and offer to look after the pony as a companion. Alternatively you could see if any of your friends would like a companion pony. I just hate to think of her living out her last days miserably as I'm sure you do too! 

I hope it works out and look forward to an update! 

P.s. lunging not ideal with arthritis, look up some in hand and 'ground work' activities instead


----------



## debsflo (4 May 2013)

A lot of horses have come out of winter looking poor so now she is being properly fed,rugged wormed teeth etc m sure you will notice a difference. My mare is 21 and i would never lunge her. Stick to walking in hand,if shes only just had her feet done she may be a bit sore and stiff. You sound really sensible and i think she has fallen on her feet if you keep her. Sounds like its all been a bit of a shock but id liken it to having a new baby. it will get easier over time.


----------



## Amy567 (4 May 2013)

Am I right in saying that this is a cob (good doer type) in a 6 acre field on it's own.... and it  needs hard feed too? I would say get vet, I honestly think there could be an underlying illness, not just arthritis. Then again, bad teeth could be the cause too. But from experience of horses with arthritis, and horses of that age... I'd steer clear myself, sounds like a huge vet bill to me. Or she just needs to be retired IMO. And if you do get her, please get her a companion too, just a little shetland or something, it'll make her happy.


----------



## mailme1918 (4 May 2013)

hello everyone thanks for all you replys
ok so I ve decided to take Angel I am awaiting him to sign her over then I can have a vet in to sort dental and health check I am not willing to do this til she is legally mine as I refuse to pay treatment for his horse once shes mine she will have anything she need.
I know I am in for a lot of work with Angel to bring her health and fitness back but shes sooooo worth it she has manners to die for and is so gentle
she looks forward to my 2/3 visits a day our little in hand walks round the field and she enjoys having food supplied daily as well as a nice clean stable.
im now collectin rugs for her as she has suffered rain scald and I want to prevent this also due to her age come winter shes jusy not managing to hold her weight. 
ill try and answer a few questions asked in replys
im in Lancashire north west. 
yes 6 achres but 4 achers are closed off at present I will be moving her to that field soon and resting the smaller 2 achre one shes lost weight and condition due to no feed, hay jusy what grass she can get. no rugs and we had 6 foot snow drifts up there this year I don't have a clue how shes survived 
companion ... im on th look out for either some one to move on this yard with me or I may take a filly some thing young to keep her company and for me to have when Angel needs a quiter life as either retired or lead rein for my lad. 
her stiffness is improving with more exersize we do brisk walking for me and Angel tents to want to jig jog with me. 
I know Angel is not what I set out looking for but she found me and im gonna do the best I can by her cause after the lonely unfed cold few years shes had shes worth it.
more pics to follow x


----------



## debsflo (4 May 2013)

great,look forward to the photos....


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 May 2013)

Just be careful introducing her to better grass, you don't want her to get laminitis.

Get some electric fencing, so you can give her a small section of the 4 acres, rather than the whole thing. Possibly only putting her on it for a few hours and then back on the well grazed area, the rest of the time.


----------



## mailme1918 (5 May 2013)

Faracat said:



			Just be careful introducing her to better grass, you don't want her to get laminitis.

Get some electric fencing, so you can give her a small section of the 4 acres, rather than the whole thing. Possibly only putting her on it for a few hours and then back on the well grazed area, the rest of the time.
		
Click to expand...

hello I ve been doing a lot of thinking electric fencing is not really an option I ideally want to rest the smaller field as it needs it and let her on to the 4 acre but now im worried about laminitis although shes never had this I obviously want to prevent it. I ve been advised she defo needs to gain weight 
was thinking a grazing muzzle? to stop her overly pigging out on the fresh grass?? 
what are your views on these 
on all the time? or just in the day or not at all?


----------



## oldie48 (6 May 2013)

As an owner of an old horse (25) who is still in work I've found the following really helps to keep him happy. six monthly teeth checks, a good farrier, a sachet of bute daily during the cold weather as he has some arthritis in his hocks, regular gentle exercise and feed appropriate to the level of work he's doing. I would never lunge him. A couple of years ago I noticed he was drinking more water and his coat was not as good as it had been and he wasn't keeping his weight on although he still looked OK, I had him tested for cushings and he tested positive. He's now on prascend and it's made a huge difference to him for the better. I think you might be wise to have this pony tested as you say she's thin but has a pot belly. Unfortunately untreated cushings, which is very common in older horses and ponies, can lead to laminitis which can be devastating. Good luck with your pony but be prepared for her to cost you a lot of money, my old boy costs lots more to keep than my younger horse!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 May 2013)

I'm not a grazing muzzle user (well I don't use them on my horses ) so I can't really advise on their use. However many on here do use them and hopefully they will comment.

Every horse/pony owner should keep the possibility of laminitis in the back of their mind. Sadly it is something that you will need to think about preventing, but that's far better than  the alternative (pony develops laminitis).


----------



## mailme1918 (6 May 2013)

I don't really want to use one but feel that if she goes to the other feild it would be a safer option for her. 
We've been having our daily brisk walk round the big feild.  Today I washed her feathers and shes quite scabby not on her skin but like the scabs have come off abd stuck in her feathers. . So im guessing not only has she had rain scald but mud rash too.


----------



## oldie48 (7 May 2013)

With regard to moving her so she's with other horses, although I would never choose to keep a horse on it's own, if the mare seems happy enough on her own and is used to it then she's probably OK where she is. As an old horse she'd probably be bottom of the pecking order and might get bullied by other horses. At least on her own she gets the best grass etc My old boy was never turned out in company until he came to me because he was a b....... to catch, so he was used to being on his own. although he's been with other horses for the past 14 years he's still completely settled in the field on his own and he's a rather flighty TB. Also, my horses pooh has been a bit sloppy recently but that's because the grass is growing and is quite rich after winter grazing, it's settled down quite quickly and your mare's should too. I wouldn't use a grazing muzzle and feed hard feed. Cut out the hard feed completely, she doesn't need it if she's not really being worked but still give a supplement. I use Blue chip dynamic, expensive but really good for horses who are stiff. Just mix it with a little chaff and water.


----------



## hnmisty (7 May 2013)

oldie48 said:



			With regard to moving her so she's with other horses, although I would never choose to keep a horse on it's own, if the mare seems happy enough on her own and is used to it then she's probably OK where she is. 

I use Blue chip dynamic, expensive but really good for horses who are stiff. Just mix it with a little chaff and water.
		
Click to expand...

My pony lived on her own, she had sheep for friends (and was very protective of them), she didn't tend to like many other horses. I think that like some people, some horses aren't too fussed about company.

I fed the same pony Blue Chip original, and it was fab  Helped with her stiffness- aged 35, we cut out her bute as the Blue Chip had done wonders.


----------



## mailme1918 (7 May 2013)

Hello.  Shes on hard feed due to being very underweight.  The other feild has been closed off so has the better grass in it the smaller one shes in niw has been used all winter although there is still some grass in it. Were walking daily to build her up muscle wise.  
I dont want to turn her out on the big feild and risk laminitis.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 May 2013)

She doesn't look very underweight in the photos, though photos can be deceptive.  I personally wouldn't be feeding the mix, unless they're very deceptive indeed.  I certainly wouldn't feed short feed and muzzle - grass does far more for horses than any feed.  Have you condition scored her using the WHW guide?  edit: having watched the video, I think she would actually be on a diet with me 

She looks sweet and could well be a nice hack for a few years yet with the right management, depending on what the vet says regarding the lameness issue.


----------



## mailme1918 (8 May 2013)

hi she has a a low belly but is boney on top hips flank sunk in im guessing most is due to not being wormed or fed. 
the vet is coming Thursday 16th for a health check and teeth done I will get advice feed wise as more I get rid of that winter coat the thinner she looks her belly hangs low and she has slight sway back. ill get some more pics on.


----------



## oldie48 (9 May 2013)

I'd def test for cushings. If you google "free cushings test" you'll find a voucher that will let you get the anaysis done free.


----------



## mailme1918 (9 May 2013)

[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mailme1918 (9 May 2013)

also no lameness lately im thinking maybe was foot sore from having feet trimmed as she had nt had them done for a long time. does keep right leg turned in when stood being groomed ill get a pic of that she kinda tucks it under her and puts weight on it,
she has also been a lot happier and brighter not as depressed looking prob from having 3 visits a day feed water clean bed and endless grooming which makes her fall asleep ha our walks round the fields are going great to shes not as stiff. im getting some really nice greetings off her to when I pull up which is lovely.


----------



## HazyXmas (9 May 2013)

She does look thinner in these pictures but her coat looks nice & shiny, have you been doing lots of grooming? 

I would get the vet out asap (why the wait till 16th?) I'm just wondering if she's older than 22? She could be nearer 30!

If i were you, i would try & find something else for myself & offer to care & look after her for free in return for keeping your new, younger, bigger pony with her for free. I think that he is taking you for a ride & you will be saddling yourself with big bills & heartache. I don't honestly think that you will be able to ride her, at best she may be a gentle lead rein pony for your son.

It is really kind of you to take her on but will it mean that you can't have one to ride yourself?

I wish you lots of luck.


----------



## Amymay (9 May 2013)

I agree, that she's starting to look much better in her coat, but also agree that she's possibly underweight.

Simply can't understand the delay in the vet check, though.


----------



## mailme1918 (9 May 2013)

they could nt fit me in this week , and im working next week so Thursday was the only day we could both fit in. 
ive already taken ownership of angel so no going back I just pay rent on stable and field now . 
yes I ve been doing lots of grooming as she was a mess.
if I cant ride her I may just get her right condition wise and find her the best possible retirement home as a companion depending on her health but until she is healthier shes staying with me as this poor mare has had it rough and no care
I know ive taken a lot on but I simply could nt walk away from her.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 May 2013)

Hmm, those are better photos.  She looks to me as though she's lacking muscle over her quarters - hence the sunken appearance.  Putting fat on in those areas won't help her in the long run - she needs slow, quiet work (long reining/walking out depending on soundness) with sufficient feed, rather than a lot of feed for that. 

However, the vet will be able to condition score her in the flesh and give you advice on that - the sooner the better.


----------



## jojo5 (9 May 2013)

The sedative for dental work should not be too bad for her - she will still be standing obviously, but just 'away with the fairies'.  You will need to allow plenty of time after the work to stay with her until the drugs have worn off.  Cost-wise, there will be variations as different vets use different combinations of drugs to achieve sedation as some favour certain drugs over others.  However, my boy has had sedation twice in the last three months for investigation of an op site and each time the cost of the whole thing (visit, drugs, investigation) has been around £97.  You would need to add the cost of the dental work.  As others have already said, horse-owning is expensive, and you will have a number of costs altogether at the start to get everything done.


----------



## hnmisty (9 May 2013)

jojo5 said:



			The sedative for dental work should not be too bad for her - she will still be standing obviously, but just 'away with the fairies'.
		
Click to expand...

My pony used to prop herself up with her nose on the wall when she was sedated


----------



## mailme1918 (16 May 2013)

hello... an update on angel
so today the vet came out for a health check and dental check.
no authritis if any its extremely mild flat feet so is foot sore not lame.(so needs shoes if on hard ground)
needs another 25kg of weight on
breathing- usually a horses takes 14 deep breaths per minute Angel is taking 36 shallow breaths per minute. this is being monitiored in case it was her being nervous. heart and lungs fine vet though it was strange but as she seems healthy it will be reviewed and I will be monitoring this to see if there is a change.
skin is dry
teeth- bad needed heavily sedating due to become upset and needing a lot of work 1 tooth removed and a lot or rasping and general tidy up.
she has previously lost 3 teeth so now with 4 missing her diet has had to be changed as there her chewing teeth. 
cusions test- sample taken is showing mild signs fatty pockets on mane/neck but thin everywhere else pot belly, not loosing winter coat very fast but these also could just be signs caused by her recent neglect.
vet says Angel can be ridden and lunged without problem but needs bringing back slowly to gain muscles back
diet, continue with 16+ mix glucosamine  veg oil, change to fast fibre( made sloppy) and another supliment for hoof and skin(cant remember name )
go down to 1 feed a day instead of the 2. wait before turning out in the larger field until cusion results are back next week!
body score 2.5
so mostly positive she is looking great with all the grooming and is now rugged to prevent anymore rain scald with this awful weather. she is appearing a lot happier and I get some fantastic greetings and lots of cuddles.
I feel a lot happier that ive saved this girl from a miserable lonely life shes mine now and im gonna do everything I can to make this old girl happy.xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 May 2013)

She'll be a lot happier now her teeth are sorted.


----------



## hnmisty (16 May 2013)

Great to read your update 

I bet you will see her condition improve even more now her teeth are sorted and she can eat more easily!


----------



## Highlands (18 May 2013)

Great!


----------



## Parker79 (19 May 2013)

Wow - have just read this from start to finish! so amazing that you are doing this! Her lameness issues should be helped with regular trimming, I know of a cob who was left for 2 years, although his feet weren't long they had grown in such a way that his back legs were turned in and he struggled to walk 

I look forward to your updates, as others have said be careful with the hard feed, especially as you have so much grass! I would also avoid any lunging as others have said.

Have you had any joy getting someone to join you at the field?


----------



## mailme1918 (19 May 2013)

Hello yes I met someone on Facebook of all places who had posted on a forum about moving to my area and struggling to find somewhere that allows 24 hrs turn out so I got in contact shes coming over at the end of the month to visit. She has 2 cob geldings that are very qiite ones 10 the other 4. And the lady seems lovely we have spoken on the phone a few times and I think were gonna make a great team on our own little private yard. 
I'll upload more pics of angel shes looking alot better. 
Hardfeed has now gone to 1 feed a day and ive kept her in the smaller feild with not alot of grass until we get the all clear frrom cusions disease. 
Vet as also recommend lunging as no reason not to as he could not find anything wrong with her legs so im thinking all the walking ive done over the past month in the feild has been beneficial.  I have nt done any lunging yet though weather has been awful. Also the new lady is going to show me to lonh rein too.
I need to think about getting her shoes on once she's fit as her feet are very flat thst was yhe reason for her going on 3 legs when stood on hard ground.  
Im so glad this mare found me I feel like ive really made a difference.  
The fast breathing is still a concern but vet couldn't understand it at all?


----------



## mailme1918 (19 May 2013)

[/URL][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Highlands (19 May 2013)

Really pleased for you, well done!


----------



## mailme1918 (20 May 2013)

so the vets just phoned and Angel has mild cushions disease!! gutted and upset as if she s not had enough.. 
anyway medication being started Thursday half a tablet to begin with then retested in a month to see if that's enough.. at £1.20 per tablet I hope so!! but either way she will get the treatment she needs .. good job hubby is working away in Germany next month earning the dosh and ill be getting some overtime in .. so talk about being thrown in the deep end my first pony who seems to have found me .. gone from me part loaning to owning in a month 
so her feed has now been adapted and im now learning about how to manage this disease so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Django Pony (20 May 2013)

What a heartwarming story! Well done for taking her on and making sure she ends her days happy!
Here is a couple of links with some info about *cushings* disease http://www.laminitis.org/cushings.html http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horse-care/vet-advice/understanding-cushings-disease-2/
Good luck with her


----------



## hnmisty (20 May 2013)

She is looking very pampered, lovely to see


----------



## mailme1918 (20 May 2013)

so after just chatting with a few of my horsey friends .. they think I should hold off treatment for a month or so and then retest as the results could be wrong because of the recent change in feeds/lifestyle 
as shes not expressing any symtoms like wavey thick coat in fact shes shredding massively she does not drink a lot at all in fact never has her bucket been empty im gonna ring vet tomorrow and chat about this option


----------



## Gloi (21 May 2013)

Treat the flat feet as a symptom of other things that have been wrong in her lifestyle. What was her Cushings score? She might have had/have low grade laminitis due to the Cushings causing the flat feet and associated lameness. Have you got her on some good mineral supplement now? Think about hoof boots for her when you take her out on the roads.
She's looking well now and certainly not thin any more. I'm sure she feels 100% better now her teeth are sorted. You are going to have to be careful the other way now and make sure she doesn't get too much grass/sugars.
I'm sure it will be a big learning curve for you getting her to her best but it's worth it. My beastie is 24 and up for anything


----------



## oldie48 (21 May 2013)

I have a 25 year old with cushings and treat with Prascend. it made a huge difference to him, his coat is better and he is altogether brighter in himself. i know it's expensive to treat cushings but I do feel it gives him the best chance of avoiding laminitis and it does slow down the progression of the disease. You can buy Prascend on the internet with a vet's prescription (which they charge for) I did a deal with my vet and he gives me a 15% discount on everything I buy for the horse and he'll give repeat prescriptions without a visit. Lots of vets will do this. I know some people who don't treat cushings because of the cost but if the horse is in work I personally think they need to be treated. 
also, I understand that at this time of the year the readings tend to be lower than in the winter (read this on a previous thread) and sometimes the dose can be reduced during the summer but I've not confirmed this with my vet.


----------



## Amymay (21 May 2013)

She's looking wonderful.

I would definately not rush in to treating for Cushings.  The medication can actually be quite detrimental to some horses - and if you can manage her without you may be better off.


----------



## mailme1918 (21 May 2013)

Score was 50. Could the blood being taken mid day while heavily sedated alter the score?


----------



## Amymay (21 May 2013)

Yes, because there is a drug in the system.


----------



## mailme1918 (21 May 2013)

Ok im going to ring vet and querie this


----------



## mailme1918 (22 May 2013)

hello yes I spoke to the vet again he really wants to start the prascend meds and insisted that her being stressed and sedated would nt of altered the result but looking up online its saying stress is a high factor also I phoned a different vet today and he said that I should have a retest when shes calm and not upset and holding off wont do harm as shes no showing serious symtoms I explained that id had the test done only cause it was free with the voucher and while the vet was there it made sense but now every retest is £9 for bloods £35 for the lad test and then the call out fee so we taking £65-£85 per test alone. he asked when she was due a booster jabs I told him September so he said leave her have her tested then, so why is my vet in a rush to start treatment?
ive also been reading up about herbal treatments cushx , vertex and cush-aid
im still really unsure my vet says itll reduce the risk of laminitis help her immune system and perk her up and make her feel better and livelier but im still not sure I don't want to start meds what can be held off for 6-12 months but im terrified of laminitis even though theres no history of her have ever had it. 
im feeling deflated I feel I just get her right then get hit with more bad news I knew when she was given to me that I had work and money to spend but feel likes its 1 step forward 2 steps back, I lunged her today and she moves lovely and had a quick cheeky ride round the field her winter coat is coming off shes actually bright bay underneath..


----------



## oldie48 (24 May 2013)

I'n afraid older horses and ponies can cost a lot of money to keep happy and sound but prascend has make a huge difference to my horse who is now 25. He's not had laminitis and didn't have classic symptoms of cushings but I knew there were something wrong as he was dull and lacking energy and because he is in at night I noticed he was drinking more. You are lucky that you know angel has cushings, most owners only find out when their pony has laminitis and then it's a much bigger deal. Only you can make the decision but why not look into what the cheapest option is for buying prascend before you make the decision.


----------



## mailme1918 (24 May 2013)

oldie48 said:



			I'n afraid older horses and ponies can cost a lot of money to keep happy and sound but prascend has make a huge difference to my horse who is now 25. He's not had laminitis and didn't have classic symptoms of cushings but I knew there were something wrong as he was dull and lacking energy and because he is in at night I noticed he was drinking more. You are lucky that you know angel has cushings, most owners only find out when their pony has laminitis and then it's a much bigger deal. Only you can make the decision but why not look into what the cheapest option is for buying prascend before you make the decision.
		
Click to expand...


hello yes I ve neen looking online and with the prescription I can get them for 92p per tablet. its not the cost of medicating her that's bothereing me its more because of the conditions the blood was taken under highly stressed. 
she is dull and lacking energy atleast I think she is as I did nt know what she was like before she is quite and layed back. I just don't want to start tablets unneccecery just yet as the medication only treat symtoms it does nt supress the cushions desease so what actual symtoms am I treating if I cannot see any or can I see them ? its hard because I don't know what angel was like before she was neglected if I started the tablets say for 3 month and see no difference can they be stopped. after speaking to 2 different vets and having 2 different opinions I don't know what to do im also annoyed that I ve wasted my free voucher on the wrong testing conditions... which is down to the vet but her says it wont effect but he other vet and internet says it wil..


----------



## Amymay (24 May 2013)

Mailme it might be worth you doing a new post on Cushings to get some feedback from other posters.


----------



## mailme1918 (24 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Mailme it might be worth you doing a new post on Cushings to get some feedback from other posters.
		
Click to expand...

will do!


----------



## paulineh (24 May 2013)

If you are going to wait until September to retest it might be worth trying the CushX . I have put my little New Forest mare onto the Hilton Herb CushX and it has made a big difference, not 100% but her ACTH was very high.


----------



## Lulabelle7 (24 May 2013)

I was in pretty much the exact same situation myself only no little children - my mare is 19 this year and I bought her a year ago. Everyone is shocked at her age she looks so fantastic. Having broken my back four years ago in a car crash I was anxious to get a safe ride (been 36 yrs since I last had a horse but it was a life long dream to have another once we has the land and finances!!) it has been the best most amazing thing I have ever done after becomin a wife and mum. She has transformed my life and I hope I have transformed hers. She is an only child and is very happy in her five star home. Yes I fear her ageing but its much better than the alternative!! Your paths have crossed for a reason- buy her yea!'  x


----------



## moonlightride12 (26 May 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum but have just read the thread from start to finish and I'm really glad you decided to take on your lovely little mare. She seems very sweet and I don't think you could have lived with yourself not taking her! Cushing's is a manageable disease, especially if caught early, which it seems yours has. Cushing's can often lead to laminitis, as I'm sure your vet has said (sorry if you've said this). Here is a really good free webinar about Laminitis/Cushing's from a vet at Liphook Equine Hospital. Some of it is quite technical but it contains the most up to date information about laminitis and it's a really interesting watch (it's about an hour though!) and hopefully will help you understand a bit more about it.

http://www.bi-learn.co.uk/categories/equine

Honestly though, she sounds like she's in the best possibly hands and it's great she's been given a fresh start! I hope you have many happy years together.

Edit: The webinar is free but you do have to register.


----------



## Lulabelle7 (26 May 2013)

Sorry my last posting seemed to have popped up a little late in the thread- glad you have bought her and fingers crossed you will have her sorted and in tiptop condition soon


----------



## Emilieu (28 May 2013)

Just seen this for the first time. I'm so so glad you took her op  she looks beautiful.


----------



## Mackenzie6 (28 May 2013)

Hi, she looks so sweet and well for 22 !, I think perhaps the owner should at that age be more concerned about the home (which sounds ideal) than the money, maybe a token amount so you 'own' her. All older horses come with health issues like us and any animal,but as a light hack and the right care there's no reason why you cannot have years of fun with her !

Good luck !


----------



## mailme1918 (20 June 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


just an update on angel here of some pics of her progress shes looking fab and is as healthy as can be shes now in light work to build muscle she even left the field todays for the first time in years and traffic does nt bother her buses skips nothing bothered her. next week she,ll be ridden out I ve had an instructor out helping me and helped my confidence. im getting her hoof boots this week to help with her flat feet , Im so glad a took the gamble on angel shes perfect.. and by Friday 28th she,ll have company on her field 2 cob geldings are moving on !! so all is fantastic im really chuffed with her so though id share my news and thankyou all for your support advice and encouragement regards becky


----------



## millikins (20 June 2013)

She looks lovely, so pleased it's all worked out.


----------



## Lulabelle7 (20 June 2013)

Woo Hoo!!!! What a fabulous update thanks so much for sharing with us. Lots of love and luck to you both  x


----------



## mailme1918 (20 June 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Just a quick point that although she is obviously worth something to you, in the current market this little mare is not actually worth anything, especially if her passport has been marked as not for human consumption.  I know you will probably pay what you have to now that you have taken her on and love her, but I hope that you can bargain the current owner down to a very small sum. Most people would be looking to try to give away a horse as old as her in her current condition, not sell it. 

You sound like you will care for her so well, and I really wish you luck.
		
Click to expand...

hi angel was given to me by the old owner once I explained her poor neglected state I payed for her tack though. she,ll never be sold on her home is with me for life I will get something bigger in the next year or so then angel will become a semi retired lead rein pony when she needs it x


----------



## Brightbay (20 June 2013)

She looks like a different pony, she has a lovely happy face in the last pic   What a lovely story, hope you both continue to have a great time together!


----------



## mailme1918 (20 June 2013)

thanks everyone the 1st 2 pictures are the first week of me getting her the others are this week yes huge transformation and her movements are all very welshy too no stiffness and dragging and no going on 3 legs shes very happy always comes running to me for our little snuggles and can act like a 5 year old at times shes a darling and im so glad she came into my life cause her life has changed so much and she will always be cared for like the angel she is x

oh forgot to mention I have held of treating the cusions as she is showing no signs at all so no point treating just yet the tablets wont cure or slow cushions only treat symtoms which she has non of so when she needs the treatment she will then start


----------



## Amymay (21 June 2013)

She's looking glorious.  A real credit to you.


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 June 2013)

havent read all of the thread but well done for taking on an oldie and hope you have many years of happiness with her.

a note of caution!!!!!!!

she may not be showing signs of cushings but if her acth levels are raised one of the results of this can be laminitis!!!!!

starting medication does not cure the condition but would control the symptoms and would give a much higher chance that she will not get laminitis. i know its an expensive treatment(mine is now on 3 prascend daily) but laminitis is such a horrible painful  condition i would rather take as many precautions as poss....


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 June 2013)

sorry, just remembered breathing problems can be a cushings symptom  and on reading the rest of the thread it seems that your mare is breathing oddly.


----------



## mailme1918 (21 June 2013)

splashgirl45 said:



			sorry, just remembered breathing problems can be a cushings symptom  and on reading the rest of the thread it seems that your mare is breathing oddly.
		
Click to expand...

breathing has been normal since so as the vet said it may have been her acting nervous cause of his presence. x


----------



## Highlands (21 June 2013)

Looking fab


----------



## Feathered (22 June 2013)

Only just seen this thread and have sat and read the whole thing. 
Brilliant, just wonderful. She is looking beautiful in those last pics. You should be very very proud, you've done a lovely thing for that old girl.


----------



## mailme1918 (22 June 2013)

Thank you I will keep you all updated on her progress im so lucky for her to have come into my life she's a perfect 1st pony yes its been hard work lots of worrying about choices to make but look at the result. . Thanks all again im very proud x


----------



## Clare85 (22 June 2013)

What a wonderful story! Brought a tear to my eye. So many older horses get left on the scrap heap with nobody to care for them. It's so lovely to read this thread and know that this old girl has found somebody to love her in her old age! She looks great in the recent pics you have posted. Good luck with her, I hope you have many happy years to come with her! What a lucky girl!


----------



## JulesRules (23 June 2013)

What a lovely story. Look forward to hearing more about Angel


----------



## mailme1918 (29 June 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6RRKZvtXaY&feature=youtu.be

hello just a video of Angel shes also now riding out well and is proving to be very  forward going her new field mate arrived yesterday and the display she put on was so funny I ve never seen her so excited ! everything is going fab.. infact im thinking of maybe taking on another rescue in the future!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 July 2013)

Lovely pony!  You have made such a difference to her, well done!


----------



## Queenbee (4 July 2013)

Just found and read this thread... Such a fantastic job, a credit to your dedication and love for her.  I started reading the first page and kept thinking omg, I really hope she keeps her, there was something about the thread.  Amymay said straight away, don't wait, get her now... Now normally that is the total opposite of advice given on here, but there was something that just felt right about you having her... She looks a million times better, you can tell how much she means to you in this thread.  Only a special few would take on a golden oldie... You should be incredibly proud of the new life you've given that sweet little mare x


----------



## Tayto (5 July 2013)

Well done OP - looks like you are doing a fab job, she is looking great!

While doing some research for a hormonal mare, I came accross a thread that recommended chaste berry for cushings.  You can buy it quite cheap over the internet.  Might be worth invesitgating further to see if this would help your mare?


----------



## ester (5 July 2013)

looking great , I think you will just have to be a little aware of her weight given her likely cushings (and holding on to coat like she has is also a symptom) to ensure she doesn't get unnecessarily footy.


----------



## mailme1918 (7 August 2013)

hi everyone just a few pictures of Angel .. shes thriving and is so much happier with her new field mates! 

URL=http://s1087.photobucket.com/user/mailme1918/media/524372_10151768581745600_1340132344_n1_zps69c24248.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
URL=http://s1087.photobucket.com/user/mailme1918/media/995146_10151773770870600_1527696704_n1_zpsa78d990b.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
URL=http://s1087.photobucket.com/user/mailme1918/media/581755_10151773771100600_405100397_n1_zps104e9340.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Amymay (7 August 2013)

Ooo, thank you for posting.  Was only thinking of you last night and wondering how you were all getting on.  She's looking wonderful.


----------



## mailme1918 (7 August 2013)

URL=http://s1087.photobucket.com/user/mailme1918/media/482460_10151601861240600_1892869710_n1_zps51d5c7d3.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

massive difference! 

URL=http://s1087.photobucket.com/user/mailme1918/media/524372_10151768581745600_1340132344_n1_zps29a9f38a.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Amymay (7 August 2013)

The improvement is quite staggering!!  All down to your hard work and dedication.


----------



## oldie48 (7 August 2013)

She looks fab! She is one lucky pony to have you. I hope you continue to have many happy years with her.


----------



## janei (7 August 2013)

Oh wow, not sure where I have been but only just read this thread, started like QueenB at the beginning and read it all thinking please let this work out I hope she kept her!  You have made a fabulous job at taking years off her, she looks amazing and sooo happy!  Well done for all your hard work x


----------



## mandwhy (13 August 2013)

Oh my god she looks amazing, really!! 

I am so happy this turned out well, bless you for giving her a chance, wonderful story indeed


----------



## Mahoganybay (13 August 2013)

What an absolutely wonderful story of a lonely old pony finding her soul mate, the difference in her is wonderful to see, she looks like she is enjoying life and looks years younger.

Well done OP on taking a gamble on your mare, i too did this, i took on a 22 year old mare who was had Navicular & a virus which was similar to Strangles, girl who owned her had given up on her and she was left on 'livery', i felt so sorry for her, i too started off part loaning her and when the owner asked if i wanted her i jumped at the chance, it felt so right and it was.

I had 10 wonderful years with her, she taught my daughter and i to ride and was one of the loves of my life, my horse of a lifetime.

So very rewarding.


----------



## Brightbay (13 August 2013)

This story just gets better and better   Thanks for making me smile this morning!


----------



## _GG_ (13 August 2013)

I just read your OP and was about to reply to say just buy her now and then I saw how long this thread was. No idea how I missed it but what an amazing story. 

Bl00dy well done you and she looks amazing xx


----------



## mailme1918 (23 February 2014)

A little update on Angel she was doing fantastic I even bought her a new friend (16.1 tb x id) she has been so happy and although ive not had time to ride as much due to my new high demanding job and weather when we have gone out its been great unfortunately on the 29th of January I found Angel down in the field and refusing to get up, eventually I got her back to her stable where she collapsed again... vet came urgently and Angels heart was beating to slow 22bpm her gums white no signs of pain just very low heart rate? she had been a little off her hay for a day or so but had always ate her hard feed was happy running about the field, Vet suggested her heart was highly possible going to just stop.. offered a transfer to hayhurst but I refused im not unsettling her after all the hard work ive put in if its her time then that's how it will be, she then got up and vet gave ibuifen for just incase took bloods and told to observe while she went to analyse bloods . I left lots of chaff to temp her to eat and kept her heavily rugged checked every hour bloods came back all normal?? By 8pm Angel was up and eating Hay as like she,d never been fed.. the next week she did great back to normal so thought it was just a blip? a week after vet returns for a check up... Angel has an irregular heart beat shes missing every 3rd beat so shes now taken retirement and will live a quite life as a pampered pony. Angle appears happy and still full of life but I know this can change and as long as shes pain free and happy that's how she,ll stay. shes taught me so much and although ive not has as much ridden fun out of her as I would of liked I ve benifitted from the learning curve and the love I have for this pony after a difficult start.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 February 2014)

That must have been so frightening. I hope you enjoys her retirement.


----------



## Mince Pie (23 February 2014)

I'm sure she will have a happy retirement with you, what a huge difference in those pictures!! Are you going to introduce the new horse? lol


----------



## Angus' yard (23 February 2014)

Thank goodness you found each other.  Angel is very lucky


----------



## Red-1 (23 February 2014)

I just found this thread, and your video moved me to tears. Happy Tears.

If ever I lose touch with one of my boys I hope they find someone like you who will be their guardian and friend to the end.


----------



## mailme1918 (24 February 2014)

http://s1087.photobucket.com/user/m...1993381442_806837530_n1_zps373c0115.jpg.html]





[/URL][/IMG]

http://s1087.photobucket.com/user/m...34253450600_40025105_n1_zps2b88c54e.jpg.html]





[/URL][/IMG]

hello yes sorry I will introduce the new edition, this is jess shes a 16.1 tbxid shes 16 and is a grouchy ******! she came to me as her own owners were moving away and could nt afford to take her, I felt sorry for her and the same day we met she came back with me as the old owners had nt found a buyer so was gonna leave her at the yard for them to care for her which they were reluctant to do for some reason .. I felt I had to take her!  she was a little under weight and needed some tlc. since being with me we,ve had lots of ups and downs she bit me  lots of times tried kicking me and became unbareable at one point id had enough she was frightening me and she knew it, after trying for 6 months I put her back up for sale ... it lasted a week and I could nt do it I was to scared she d fall into the wrong hands and she,d end up being hit/abused for her bad tempereredness... or passed about. so I thought right I will make it work and in the past month it has ive gained trust and have become the leader again, her moods had changed and I actually do like her now. When she first came her and Angel was insepeprable Angel was over the moon to have a friend of the same sex! they rode out together and followed each other everywhere then jess took over as head mare and when going through her nastiness would some times threaten Angel and occasionally try bite her and once tried to kick her this was always in the stable area never in the field although jess always makes sure she comes in first and does dominate a little but I suppose that normal.. anyway as we,ve always opened stabled so they can come and go as they want over winter they were both mostly in and It became dangerous when I caught them a few times in the same stable... well jess had decided to go into angels and block her in while pinching her nets.. so we stopped the open stable and there either in or out! this has worked and has since stopped any nastiness and jelousy and there relationship has been better again. Angel just wants a quite life and just does nt react to nothing although will throw a double barrel if she needs! 
Angels heart is going to be checked regular and what ever she needs she,ll get, vet is coming back on the 13th march for teeth for them both. I took angel for a walk the other day and starting off she was full of energy , on her toes and very joggy, then all of a sudden shes like a donkey ! during the vet examination it did appear that with exercise her heart rythem regulates wether or not with a little more fitness it would improve I don't know but its unlikely and im not going to push for it, she enjoyed her ridden work and loved a good gallop on the fields but im scared to risk anything but she definatly still walk out with us in hand maybe with my son who,s 6 as her little jockey but that's all .. As for Jess her future with me has now become more stable and we are singing off the same hymn sheet FINALLY!

http://s1087.photobucket.com/user/m...3846916442_114069249_n2_zpse08a8845.jpg.html]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 February 2014)

Well done for persevering with Jess, it sounds like you have worked out what works with the two mares.


----------



## Mince Pie (24 February 2014)

Jess is lovely, big chunky girl! Hope it continues to go well for you and your girls


----------



## happyclappy (25 February 2014)

older horses and ponies can be great. i have a heavyweight 24 year old, pretty healthy and safe as houses but still has oomph. if healthy, buy


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (28 February 2014)

Just read the whole thread. Wow, Well done to you OP: it's not only Angel who has made huge progress here: you have also come a long way: from the person who was so unsure about what to do for the best for a 22 year old Welsh pony to someone who has taken on a stroppy BIG IDX and made a go of it! WELL DONE YOU (I rather think someone up there was looking out for BOTH of you when you and Angel found each other).
We have an Angel too: she is 20 not 22 and a Connemara but like your pony she came to us out of a paddock where she had been on her own for 2 years with minimal input: instead of being thin though she was fat! Like your Angel she got a whole new lease of life when she came to us and scored some horsey company, and like yours she will have a home for life now. she has given my nervous daughter a huge confidence boost. I think Angel is a good name for both of them.


----------



## mailme1918 (16 April 2014)

HEllO. I know a lot of people have followed this threat from me getting angel to recent, unfortunately Angel Passed away on Sunday 13/04/14. a copule of months ago we found Angel had a heart condition she was missing the 3rd beat but appeared happy and was still galloping about playing, on sunday Angel went down with colic, it was also found that Angel had tumours growing on her insides and her intestines where in the wrong place, she also had a heart murmur, vet administered all drugs to bring her out of colic but it was just to servere and she would nt perk up, she,d had enough.. she passed away at 10.45pm, I am heart broken I loved that pony with all my heart, im traumatised with how it all happened its not something I ever want to witness again, but angel went knowing I was there right to the end and she knew how much I loved her she was a mummys girl and would do anything for me, she was as devoted to me as I was her.  so R.I.P Angel pony run free til we meet again xxx


----------



## Capriole (16 April 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that.  You gave her a happy home at the end, she will have known she was loved.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 April 2014)

I'm so very sorry to read this. RIP Angel.


----------



## debsandpets (16 April 2014)

So sorry to hear that Angel has passed away. But she certainly had the best till the end with you as her loving owner. She had the best care, food, rugs etc as soon as you took her on and you did absolutely everything for her and she thrived with your care too.


----------



## AmyHack (16 April 2014)

Just read this whole thread. I can't believe all you've done for that little pony. You should be so proud of yourself for  making her last year so special. Hope you can find some comfort in the fact she was so well loved and cared for xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 April 2014)

so sad to see that angel has passed away. at least she had a lovely home(and owner) for her last days... well done you for giving her so much love , try and remember her happy days and not the end.....R.I.P. Angel


----------



## EstherYoung (16 April 2014)

So sorry to hear this xxxxx


----------



## STRIKER (17 April 2014)

a good experienced EDT should be able to get her to accept the gag, i speak from my 20 yo mini shettie who had never had anything like that done to him in his life and my EDT went slowly with him putting the gag on but not opening it up and just leaving it hanging on his head and around his mouth, then he opened it up a little, then he closed it and my shettie never had a problem.  then i think my EDT is fantastic around horses, he makes them take steps backwards and forwards until they are putty in his hands. so good luck it can be a nice experience but definitely worth checking her teeth out esp at her age.

Well done you for seeing the true beauty in the little girl, old mam, lol


----------



## Red-1 (18 April 2014)

I agree with the above poster who comments on what a huge journey both you and Angel went on together. So sorry to hear of your loss, but happy that you found each other.X


----------



## Queenbee (19 April 2014)

I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss, the life that you gave that beautiful girl is something no one can take away.  Xxx


----------



## ropa (25 April 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Thank goodness for you giving her a happy few months  don't stop loving x


----------



## hackneylass2 (28 April 2014)

I have followed your story and you did the right thing.  Angel finally got what she deserved, a devoted, loving owner.  I only wish she could have spent longer with you. She looked so happy in your photos.
The world needs more people like you. it surely does. RIP Angel girl.


----------



## SaddleUpSin (29 April 2014)

I cried. I'm so glad she had you there for her at the end. Thats the best thing an old horse can ever be given. RIP Angel and I hope you have some amazing times with your other girl x


----------



## Clare85 (1 May 2014)

So very sorry to read that Angel has passed away. You gave her love and care at the end of her life and should be proud of the way you turned her life around. RIP Angel x


----------



## Amymay (1 May 2014)

What a lucky pony to have experienced such love and kindness in the last several months of her life. I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Angel xx


----------



## Noodles_3 (1 June 2014)

I've only just read this thread from start to finish and I felt I needed to comment. I really admire what you did for Angel, what a kind, caring person you really are. You got her looking fantastic and gave her the best days of her life. I'm gutted to hear she has since passed but at least she went knowing she was one lucky and loved pony. Rip Angel xx


----------



## Fun Times (1 June 2014)

Well what a sad but heart warmi g thread. What a lucky pony Angel was to find you in her twilight years. And on behalf of horse lovers everywhere, well done and thank you for taking her on and giving her the best possible care and love. Good luck with the other horse, stunning looking girl!


----------



## starryeyed (1 June 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear the sad news, I've also followed from the start and you gave her a wonderful final home. She completely blossomed with your love and care and you should be so proud of yourself for everything you did for her. She was a very special girl and always looked so happy in your photos, she was so very lucky to find you and would have gone knowing that she was loved. Take care of yourself, it is a heartbreaking thing to lose a beloved horse - we're all here for you if you need to talk. RIP Angel xxx


----------



## gembear (2 June 2014)

Reading this story actually brought tears to my eyes.
So sorry for your loss, but at least she was happy with you up to her final moments xxx


----------



## reddie (4 June 2014)

Just read your story.  Angel was very lucky to have found you, and have such a good life with you


----------



## lelly (6 June 2014)

I too have just found this thread, how lucky you both were to find each other. You gave her a fantastic life while she was with you, she obviously loved you and you her. Remember the good times. Rip Angel. x


----------



## Smurf's Gran (17 August 2014)

Just read all of your thread (and watched the you tube video too.)   She looked fantastic after you had cared for her.  You should be proud that she had a happy last year with you.  xx


----------

